# Nach Jahren wieder Aufrüstung nötig



## annon11 (9. Januar 2014)

*Nach Jahren wieder Aufrüstung nötig*

Moin,

ich war sehr lange mit meinem System zufrieden,jetzt möchte ich mal wieder etwas Neues haben .
Ich habe mich nicht mit dem aktuellen Hardwaremarkt beschäftigt. Ist gerade ein guter Zeitpunkt zu investieren?Oder kommt 
"bald" was neues raus?

Mein aktuelles System sieht so aus: Intel E6600, GTX260,4 GB RAM,MSI P965 Neo,Samsung 830 SSD+ 2 HHDs

Ins Auge gefasst hätte ich:i7-4770K,GTX 760 oder 770,8 oder 16 GB RAM,MSI Z87-G43,meine alten HDDs + SSD + vielleicht eine neue.

Sind die alten Komponenten noch etwas Wert,wenn man sie einzeln bei Ebay reinstellt?

Was ist dazu zu sagen?Gibt es bessere Alternativen?
Schafft mein Netzteil (Sharkoon Silentstorm 120) das?

Ist beim CPU eigentlich ein Lüfter dabei?Reicht der?Muss man was anderes haben?

Ich denke ich würde alles selber zusammen bauen.Ans Mainboard/CPU einbauen habe ich mich zuvor noch nicht gewagt.Nur RAM,Graka,Netztteil,PCI Karten usw.. Muss ich da was beachten?Oder sollte das mit bischen technischen Geschick,Google und Anleitung machbar sein?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2014)

Die alten Sachen sind zwar "was wert", aber einzeln jeweils nicht mehr viel. Lohnt sich aber in der Summe durchaus noch.

Willst Du denn übertakten? Wenn ja, dann 4770k, das Board ist auch gut, 2x4GB RAM reichen dicke (DDR3-1600) und ne GTX 770 (die GTX 760 ist viel zu teuer, da ist die AMD R9 270X gleichstark und kostet nur 160-170€). Der mitgelieferte Kühler bei der CPU reicht natürlich, ist aber bei Last deutlich hörbar, und fürs Übertakten wiederum ist der zu schlecht. Ich würde ohne Übertakten nen extra Kühler für mind 15€ nehmen, fürs Übertakten ab 30€

Dein Netzteil MÜSSTE das schaffen, wenn es mind. die 500W-Version des Netzteils ist. 2x PCie 6Pin hat es ja, oder? Allerdings lassen Netzteile auch nach einigen Jahren nach. Ich sag mal so: Probier es, und wenn es läuft, dann läuft es halt  

Die HDDs und DVD-Laufwerk sind aber alle SATA, oder?


Beim Bauen: am besten zuerst schon CPU und RAM aufs Board, dann den Kühler und erst dann das Board ins Gehäuse. Drauf achten, dass nur da Abstandhalter-Schrauben unter dem Board sind, wo es auch Bohrlöcher hat. Wenn das alte Board zB ATX-Format hat und das neue auch, dann sollte eh alles schon passend sein. Das "schwierigste" ist an sich die Kühlermontage, weil da auch viele zu viel Schiss haben (man darf da durchaus viel fester drücken, als viele denken) und das vorsichtige korrekte einlegen des Boards. Alles weitre ist "Idiotensicher", da kann man höchstens ein Kabel vergessen oder bei denn kabeln, die zur Gehäusefront gehen, was verwechseln, was aber keine Schäden verursacht, sondern nur dazu führt, dass der PC vlt nicht angeht oder dass die Power-LED flackert anstelle der "HDD-Arbeitet"-LED  

Musst aber schauen, ob Dein Gehäuse groß genug ist vor allem für Grafikkarten: lange Karten stoßen irgendwann vorne an den Festplattenbereich. Miss mal, wieviel cm es ca vom "Arsch" der GTX 260 bis zu dem Festplattenbereich sind


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Januar 2014)

Prozessor und MB bringen zusammen nicht viel, vll 30-40 Euro. Der ddr2 ram ist aber begehrt, so um die 40 Euro sollten drin sein. Die Grafikkarte will glaube ich kaum noch einer haben. 

Zum Spielen reicht auch ein i5 4560k und falls du nicht übertakten willst, aber 8 Kerne brauchst wäre das der Xeon 1230v3. Das ist ein i7 ohne grafikeinheit. Die Lüfter reichen, sind aber nicht wirklich leise. Beim Xeon ist auch keiner dabei meine ich.

Die Grafikkarten gehen in Ordnung, die amd alternativen waren gleich stark aber besonders bei der 270x billiger. R9 270x bzw 280x.


----------



## annon11 (9. Januar 2014)

Mein DVD Brenner hat noch diesen älteren Anschluss,nicht SATA (das breitere,wo mehrere Geräte angeschlossen werden können und was man so schön knicken kann^^).Gibs den Anschluss auf neueren Mobos nicht mehr? Eigentlich brauch ich auch kein Laufwerk.

Ich muss aber doch bestimmt Windows neu intallieren oder?Das sollte ja auch über USB gehen.


----------



## golani79 (9. Januar 2014)

IDE Anschluss ist auf dem Board keiner mehr drauf - holst dir halt noch nen DVD Brenner dazu, wennst ein Laufwerk brauchst.
Die kosten eigentlich nicht die Welt --> ~20€

Windows kannst auch über USB installieren - jap.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2014)

Musst halt auch schauen, ob du wirklich alles andere wie Games ohne DVD installieren kannst. Ein DVD-LW kostet aber auch unter 15€, ein Brenner keine 20€, also arm würdest Du nicht, wenn Du doch ein LW dazukaufst


----------



## annon11 (10. Januar 2014)

Muss ich mir noch extra Wärmeleitpaste kaufen?Oder braucht man das nicht mehr?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Januar 2014)

Die braucht man auf alle Fälle, sollte aber beim kühler dabei sein.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2014)

Jo, wenn Du ne neue CPU + Kühler kaufst, ist da schon welche dabei. Bei den mitgelieferten (nicht leisen) Boxed-Kühlern ist ne Pasteschicht schon unter dem Kühlkörper, bei den meisten separat gekauften Kühlern ist ein kleines Tütchen mit Paste dabei. Schadet natürlich nicht, wenn du ne Tube Paste gleich mitbestellst, damit Du 1x im Jahr oder alle 2 Jahre mal die Paste erneuerst, da die Paste im Betrieb nach einer Weile halt etwas nachlässt. 

 Das muss aber keine teure sein, es kommt da echt nicht drauf an, dass/ob man wegen der Paste VIELLEICHT 2 Grad weniger Temperatur hat.


----------



## NazcaGT (10. Januar 2014)

Du kannst dir auch einen Intel i5 mit 6 GB und eine Nvidia GTX 770 2GB 256 Bit/AMD R9 270 2GB 256 Bit, ausserdem eine 1 TB HDD/500 GB SSD. Benutz am besten Amazon und falls du es extrem sicher haben willst kauf dir die, die vun Amazon höstpersönlich verkauft werden.

Falls du es wie deinen alten machen möchtest der schon mit 4 GB ein paar Jahre benutzt ist (4 GB in alter zeit ist schonmal gut.) hol dir wie Herbboy es sagt eine 2x4 GB RAM-Karte mit Intel i7 (Falls du deine PC-Aufrüstung nach so ca. 2Jahren wieder aufwerten möchtest hol dir einfach die etwas billigere Socket 3770K version.

!           Bei einem neuen Prozessor bitte nicht die ATX/Mini-ATX/E-ATX größe vergessen den in einen Mini geht nur Mini's rein.         !

Bei 4 Jahre hol dir einen Socket 4770.

Ein 500 w Netzteil reicht aus (Größe nicht vergeseen!). Die Lüfter werden ausser dem CPU-Kühler alle mit dem Case mitgelifert. Der CPU-Kühler hat auch eine größe!


----------



## EngelEngelchen (10. Januar 2014)

Also, bei deiner CPU ist ein Lüfter dabei, ist allerdings *nicht* zu empfehlen! Bei der Intel i7 4770K sind wohl schon mehrere Mainboards abgebrannt. Da musst du dir zusätzlich Lüfter kaufen! Am besten wäre hier eine Wasserkühlung.

Ich empfehle dir mal mein System, dass ich mir zum Neujahr gegönnt habe:


*Intel Xeon 1230V3* mit 3,30 Ghz (Turbo-Boost bis 3,7 Ghz), diesen Prozessor kann man nicht übertakten! Mit dem mitgelieferten Lüfter hast du unter Volllast übrigens ~55 Grad. Und der mitgelieferte Kühler ist wirklich mikrig. Problematisch bei dieser CPU ist allerdings, dass sie keinen Grafikchip enthält. Für Gamer relativ egal, aber beim Mainboard kann es zu Problemen kommen, da es zu einem toten Schaltkreis kommen kann.
*MSI Z87-45* ist ein Gaming Mainboard. Ich habe dieses Mainboard gewählt, da so eben kein toter Schaltkreis entsteht. Ist übrigens der 1150 Sockel.
*MSI GTX 780* mit 2 GB. Da du zwischen der GTX 760 und der GTX 770 überlegst, würde ich dir die GTX 770 empfehlen. Die 760 ist eine Einsteiger Grafikkarte, während die GTX 770 doch in die obere Mittelklasse gehört.
*8 GB* sind für alle Spiele momentan ausreichend. Erweitern kannst du ja im laufe der Zeit immer noch! Das Board kann übrigens mit bis zu 32 GB arbeiten. Da es sich hierbei allerdings um Intel handelt kannst du eine Taktung von bis zu 1600 Mhz kaufen. Höher lohnt sich nicht, da es eh nicht verarbeitet werden kann.
Festplatten hast du ja schon  DVD Laufwerke kosten übrigens nicht viel, wie die anderen schon sagten. Wenn du allerdings keins benötigst würde ich auch keins kaufen!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2014)

Das mit der Wasserkühlung ist echt unnötig. Jeder normale Kühler ab 15€ hält die CPU locker unter 60 Grad, und mit nem leisen Lüfter gibt es auch genug unter 40€, oder man nimmt einen für 20-30€ und kauft bei Bedarf einen leisen Lüfter nach.


 Das mit den Schaltkreisen hab ich noch nie gehört - gibt es da wirklich Fälle mit defekten Boards, obwohl der Xeon in deren Kompatibilitätsliste steht? Und wie meinst Du das mit "da so kein toter Schaltkreis entsteht" ? Woran siehst Du das bei dem MSI-Board?


----------



## annon11 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich denke eine Wasserkühlung wäre etwas over the top . Übertakten möchte ich erstmal nicht.Die Systemleistung wird im Vergleich zu meiner alten Gurke so oder so gewaltig steigen. Und wenn der Lüfter etwas lauter ist oder die CPU mal schön warm,stört mich das auch nicht. Meinen E6600 betreibe ich auch nur mit dem Intel Lüfter.Da habe ich auch die Leitpaste nie ausgetauscht etc. Und der Prozessor hat die Jahre so auch überlebt.


----------



## annon11 (13. Januar 2014)

Gibt es irgendwelche nennenswerten Unterschiede zwischen dem MSI Z87-G45 und MSI Z87-G43?

Und ich kann mich einfach nicht für eine GTX 770 entscheiden.Gainward,Asus,MSI,was nimmt man da?

Was mir auch Sorgen macht: Wenn ich mir jetzt einen anderen Kühler hole (Broken z.B.),bekomme ich da mit mein Enermax  Chakra (ATX Midi Tower) Probleme?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2014)

Meinst Du das Z87-G43 oder das Z87-G43 GAMING ?

 G43 vs. G43 Gaming: das Gaming hat nen "besseren" Netzwerkchip, macht aber in der Praxis nichts aus. Anderer (besserer??? ) Audiochip. 

 Das G45 Gaming wiederum hat mehr PCIe 3.0-Slots; kann neben Crossfire auch SLI und beides mit x8-Speed (beim G43 läuft eine Karte x16, die andere nur x4-Speed); hinten hat es aber nur 6x USB (die G43 8x), aber von den 6 sind 4 Ports USB3.0 (bei den G43 nur 2). Intern hat es 2x USB2.0 mehr.



 Wegen der GTX 770: die sind an sich alle gut, nimm halt die günstigste, die bei Deinem Shop da ist. Mehr als 300€ sollte die aber nicht kosten

 Zum Gehäuse kann ich nix sagen, finde da keine genaueren Daten mehr - das ist wohl schon recht alt ^^  du könntest ja mal messen, wie viel Platz es ca bietet


----------



## annon11 (13. Januar 2014)

Das wird auf jeden Fall eng.Ich habe innen noch einen Lüfter auf der Gehäuselängsseite,dem Mobo gegenüber.Der ragt ca. 3 cm ins Gehäuse. Und diese CPU Kühler sind alle so hoch. Alle um die 16 cm. Gibt es zu diesen Türmen keine Alternative?Sonst muss ichs einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Januar 2014)

Wenn du dir einen Xeon Prozessor kaufst, ist ein Z87 Mainboard unnötig. Ein Z87 ist nur dann interessant, wenn man definitiv übertakten will.

Ich bin mit meinem Gigabyte H87-HD3 für ca. 80€ völlig zufrieden. Das bietet 6 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse hinten (und 2 für das Gehäuse, wenn vorhanden) und 6 SATAIII Anschlüsse. Kann zwar kein SLI, aber das "braucht" man auch nur als absoluter High-End Zocker... 

Den Lüfter an der Seitenwand würde ich entfernen. In der Regel ist der beste Luftstrom gegeben, wenn du vorne unten am Gehäuse einen Intake hast und dann hinten am Gehäuse in der Mitte oder oben einen Outtake. Manche Gehäuse haben auch einen Outtake auf der Gehäuseoberseite, das ist auch ok. Ein Lüfter direkt neben der Grafikkarte in der Seitenwand ist eigentlich weniger nötig, aber wenn er weit genug unten ist, sollte er sich mit dem CPU-Lüfter auch nicht in die Quere kommen. 

Meine Empfehlung:
- Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Prozessor
- Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler 
- Gigabyte H87-HD3 Motherboard
- 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Arbeitsspeicher
- Radeon 290 oder GTX 780 Grafikkarte


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2014)

annon11 schrieb:


> Das wird auf jeden Fall eng.Ich habe innen noch einen Lüfter auf der Gehäuselängsseite,dem Mobo gegenüber.Der ragt ca. 3 cm ins Gehäuse. Und diese CPU Kühler sind alle so hoch. Alle um die 16 cm. Gibt es zu diesen Türmen keine Alternative?Sonst muss ichs einfach ausprobieren.


 Willst Du denn überhaupt übertakten? Mit nem Xeon ginge das gar nicht, und wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, brauchst Du kein Z-Mainboard und erst Recht keine Monsterkühler. Es gibt genug Kühler, die nur ca 14, vlt 15cm hoch sind und ohne Übertakten genau so leise, und selbst die wären auch für Übertakten geeignet, nur dann halt nicht ganz so "ruhig" bei Extremwerten wie es ein fetter 40e-Kühler wäre

 Zb der hier http://geizhals.at/de/arctic-cooling-freezer-13-co-a672600.html  13cm hoch. Oder der http://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-hyper-103-rr-h103-a954312.html  14cm  oder der "kleine" Macho mit 15cm http://geizhals.at/de/thermalright-macho-120-rev-a-100700721-a1029178.html

Den Außenlüfter kannst Du aber so oder so wegmachen, für moderne CPUs und Grafikkarten reicht ein seichter Luftstrom von "vorne unten" nach "hinten oben" aus, also 2 Lüfter.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Den Außenlüfter kannst Du aber so oder so wegmachen, für moderne CPUs und Grafikkarten reicht ein seichter Luftstrom von "vorne unten" nach "hinten oben" aus, also 2 Lüfter.


Aber nur, wenn es zwei große Lüfter mit mind. 100mm Durchmesser sind. Ansonsten besser jeweils zwei verbauen und auf den Durchsatz und Lautstärke achten.


----------



## annon11 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nochmal nachgeforscht und kanns durchs Nachmessen bestätigen.Mein Gehäuse hat die Abmessungen 49 x 20 x 45,5 cm.
Also hätte ich 20 cm Lüfterhöhe.Ist nur die Frage ab wo man da das Maß setzt.Das Mainboard und der Sockel nehmen ja auch noch etwas Platz weg.Und der Seitenlüfter auch nochmal 3cm.Zur Not schraube ich den ab.Dann hätte ich vorne noch einen Lüfter drin.

Ich denke ich bestelle mir einfach einen großen und einen kleinen Lüfter.Wenn der große passt,schicke ich den kleinen wieder weg.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Du musst auf jeden fall von der CPU aus bis zum Seitenrand messen - nur an der Gehäusebreite kannst Du das nicht festmachen. Die meisten mit 20cm sollten sehr gut Kühler bis 14-15cm geeignet sein, und dass nicht mal 14cm passen, ist sehr unwahrscheunlich. Aber so ab 15cm wird es eben sicher knapp, da muss man genau nachschauen. Da scheitern einige Gehäuse sicher, bei anderen passen vlt sogar 17cm hohe Kühler rein. 

 Du kannst ja bei offenem Gehäuse zB ne Zeitung oder so was zur Hilfe nehmen, um "in der Luft" zu simulieren, wo das Seitenteil wäre, wenn der PC zu ist. 

 Das mit dem wieder wegschicken ist so ne Sache: unter 40€ Warenwert muss der Shop die Rücksendekosten nicht übernehmen


----------

